# ipw2100 broken

## doesntcount

I recently installed gentoo on my IBM T41 notebook. I've managed to get everything working, but I cannot get the wireless to work on the latest kernel (2.6.24-r7). Seems some ubuntu users are also seeing this problem according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/intellinuxwireless/+bug/24776.

The problem occurs sporadically and causes the loss of wireless access and general slow down (like the kernel is busy doing something, there are lapses in typing and mouse movement, yet top shows no busy processes). The wireless access never comes back. modprobe -r ipw2100 doesn't solve matters either. In some cases the computer freezes altogether and needs to be hard booted. When the problem occurs, dmesg prints this:

```
ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.
```

Based on some googling, it seems that the problem suddenly started happening for most people after they upgraded their kernel. So I tried downgrading and chose 2.6.19-r5. With this version, the issue still exists but is tollerable because it recovers. The network becomes unavailable only temporarily (things still slow down slightly as the kernel seems busy doign something) but eventually the network comes back and everything is fine. This is a huge improvement to 2.6.24-r7 where your only recourse seems to be a reboot, but it's still rather annoying.

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to fix this? Should I submit a ticket?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## doesntcount

I may have spoken too soon. The downgrade may not have helped. I just reproduced the freeze after the network wouldn't recover.

This bug is terribly annoying  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi did you try the kernel 2.6.27 ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Or anything other than the .24 kernel? The .24 kernels are notoriously bad at wireless support, barely eclipsing the .23 family, which I avoided completely, also. The .22 family is great for wireless support. The .25 gets better. The .26 and .27 are pretty ok. I'm not using the .28 kernels as there are a few too many Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches for my tastes.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## doesntcount

Hehe, i hate Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches.

Thanks for the tip, I'll try a .27 and see what happens.

----------

## doesntcount

Unfortunately upgrading to the 2.6.27-r7 kernel didn't solve the issue. Here's a little more of the log file:

```
Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.639514] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.655883] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.655889] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.689408] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.689413] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.691236] ipw2100 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.691752] ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   59.691875] firmware: requesting ipw2100-1.3.fw

Jan  3 16:18:54 brandt [   60.011197] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 5828 bytes left

Jan  3 16:19:04 brandt [   70.503115] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Jan  3 16:19:51 brandt [  116.793038] mount.nfs used greatest stack depth: 5140 bytes left

Jan  3 16:20:01 brandt cron[3817]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  3 16:20:14 brandt [  139.452725] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:14 brandt [  140.512153] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:14 brandt [  140.512173] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  3 16:20:17 brandt [  142.664648] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:19 brandt [  144.637123] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  3 16:20:20 brandt [  145.687155] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:20 brandt [  145.687177] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  3 16:20:21 brandt [  146.743160] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:21 brandt [  146.743408] ipw2100: eth1: firmware fatal error

Jan  3 16:20:21 brandt [  146.743412] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  3 16:20:23 brandt [  148.754156] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:23 brandt [  148.754178] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  3 16:20:26 brandt [  152.482143] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:30 brandt [  156.536740] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  3 16:20:30 brandt [  156.536969] ipw2100: eth1: firmware fatal error

Jan  3 16:20:30 brandt [  156.536973] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

```

Notice how the wireless failed as soon as I mounted an nfs folder. This is quite reproducible.

It was a good call to suggest an upgrade, but is there anything else I can try before trying my awkward pci wireless device?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, actually, after a fresh reboot can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# rc-update show

```

----------

## doesntcount

```
brandt / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

brandt / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:60:5F:1B:A0  

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:60ff:fe5f:1ba0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:61778 (60.3 Kb)  TX bytes:26266 (25.6 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:17768 (17.3 Kb)  TX bytes:17768 (17.3 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

brandt / # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

brandt / # cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

total 252

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan  3 11:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 59 root root  4096 Jan  4 08:35 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   811 Dec 29 16:39 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Jun 11  2008 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   533 Dec 30 03:48 atieventsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 27  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 27  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 27  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 27  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 27  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Feb 12  2008 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 11  2008 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   288 Apr 23  2008 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Mar 28  2008 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Dec 29 10:23 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Dec 30 02:03 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Dec 30 02:03 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Dec 30 02:03 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   993 Dec 30 03:58 esound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Dec 29 10:23 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Feb 12  2008 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1108 Dec 31 01:23 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 27  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 27  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 27  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 27  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 27  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   687 Mar 28  2008 mit-krb5kadmind

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   656 Mar 28  2008 mit-krb5kdc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Dec 29 10:23 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 29 10:23 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 30 00:49 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 27  2008 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 27  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3969 Jan  3 11:08 nfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1084 Jan  3 11:08 nfsmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Feb 12  2008 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 27  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   995 Jan  3 11:06 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 11  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 27  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1089 Jan  3 11:08 rpc.gssd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1327 Jan  3 11:08 rpc.idmapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   858 Jan  3 11:08 rpc.statd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1107 Jan  3 11:08 rpc.svcgssd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Apr 23  2008 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Dec 29 10:23 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1133 Dec 30 02:51 samba

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Apr 11  2008 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Feb 12  2008 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Feb 12  2008 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 27  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Feb 12  2008 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1544 Dec 31 03:46 vnc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Feb 12  2008 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   868 Dec 30 02:18 xinetd

brandt init.d # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           rpc.statd |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default            

```

This was obviously before loading the ipw2100 module as lsmod is blank. I found something interesting (different) this time around when I tried starting it. The problem reproduced itself immediately, before I even starting subjecting it to traffic.  I also have different errors in /var/log/messaegs:

```
Jan  4 13:38:51 brandt [  251.717532] ipw2100 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jan  4 13:38:51 brandt [  251.718062] ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

Jan  4 13:38:51 brandt [  251.718176] firmware: requesting ipw2100-1.3.fw

Jan  4 13:38:53 brandt [  252.945007] ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

Jan  4 13:38:53 brandt [  253.973067] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  4 13:38:54 brandt [  254.907126] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  4 13:38:54 brandt [  254.907133] ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309186] irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309194] Pid: 3249, comm: firefox Not tainted 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #4

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309198]  [<c02538f4>] __report_bad_irq+0x2e/0x6f

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309208]  [<c0253b08>] note_interrupt+0x1d3/0x207

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309213]  [<c0252fb0>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x21/0x48

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309218]  [<c02543bf>] handle_level_irq+0x8c/0xbd

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309222]  [<c02056d2>] do_IRQ+0x6c/0x86

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309228]  [<c020421b>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309232]  [<c02253dc>] ? __do_softirq+0x5b/0xcd

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309238]  [<c0225483>] do_softirq+0x35/0x3a

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309242]  [<c0225711>] irq_exit+0x38/0x6d

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309246]  [<c02056d7>] do_IRQ+0x71/0x86

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309249]  [<c020421b>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309254]  =======================

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309256] handlers:

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309258] [<c045c52d>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0xbd)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309266] [<c045c52d>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0xbd)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309270] [<c046363e>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x5a)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309276] [<c046363e>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x5a)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309280] [<c046363e>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x5a)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309284] [<c046363e>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x5a)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309288] [<c03d6652>] (e1000_intr+0x0/0x10e)

Jan  4 13:38:56 brandt [  257.309293] Disabling IRQ #11

Jan  4 13:38:57 brandt [  257.926124] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  4 13:39:00 brandt [  260.937125] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  4 13:39:03 brandt [  263.974125] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

Jan  4 13:39:06 brandt [  266.988041] ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.

```

That "Disabling IRQ #11" message is curious. Esp considering that's the irq used by the wireless device.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, your wireless card is kill by a IRQ poll I think.

----------

## doesntcount

I tried booting the kernel with the irqpoll option but that didn't seem to make a difference. Why would an irqpoll kill my wireless card? What is an irqpoll? Is the wirless card conducting the irqpoll? Does it have to?

----------

## Sinker

I can't offer any help I'm afraid, other than I run a T41 Thinkpad and don't have these issues. The 2100 wireless adapter works flawlessly, even after a suspend / hibernate. I've had Gentoo on this laptop for about a year and it's been working fine on every kernel version I've tried. Currently I'm on 2.6.28 (although I don't get the Cockroaches thing).

It doesn't work so well under Windows XP, however, it dies with similar symptoms after a suspend and has to be rebooted, nothing will get it working again. I tend not to use Windows if I can help it.

I can post my kernel .config file and anything else that may be of interest if you like. Let me know.

Pete.

----------

## doesntcount

Thanks for the info Sinker, for me, I haven't had any problems at all under windows.

Actually, I'd appreciate seeing your kernel .config, just to rule out me doing something dumb.

Thanks.

----------

## Sinker

Here you go. It's from my current 2.6.28 kernel.

.config

If anyone spots any weird settings in this config, please point them out!   :Embarassed: 

Pete.

----------

## doesntcount

Thanks Pete, I did some comparisons, but I didn't see anything glaring. If anybody cares, here's my .config http://pastebin.ca/1317047

If there are no more suggestions, I'm probalby going to submit a bug to gentoo. I seem to have configured it correctly and it works on windows, and it seems like other linux distros are having this issue as well, so it must be a bug in the ipw2100 kernel module.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sinker, 

There were some problems with your set up, mostly in the "why go so slow" area. I did spruce up your .config a bit and removed all the slowdowns you set up.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory  .

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Once that's done, compare the performance of your system versus what you set up. There should be a noticable increase in the system speed. While it may be a laptop, if you set up your system with proper ACPI support, and the acpi and acpid packages, the machine will slow down when on battery power...without all the slowdown while you're plugged in. If it's not a laptop, why slow it down in the first place?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Doesntcount,

Please post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo and your /etc/fstab file. Yes, you've got some issues.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## doesntcount

Hey Pappy,

Here's goes:

```
# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3340 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3341 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24c2 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24c4 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24c7 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24cd (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 81)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24cc (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24ca (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:24c3 (rev 01)

00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 01)

00:1f.6 0703: 8086:24c6 (rev 01)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:4c66 (rev 02)

02:00.0 0607: 104c:ac46 (rev 01)

02:00.1 0607: 104c:ac46 (rev 01)

02:01.0 0200: 8086:101e (rev 03)

02:02.0 0280: 8086:1043 (rev 04)

```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 9

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz

stepping   : 5

cpu MHz      : 1700.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe up bts est tm2

bogomips   : 3388.98

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

```

# cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1       /boot          ext2    defaults      1 2

/dev/sda2       none               swap     sw         0 0

/dev/sda3       /          ext3    noatime      0 1

walter:/usr/portage   /mnt/nfs_portage   nfs   ro,nfsvers=3,hard   0 0

walter:/d2      /mnt/walterd2      nfs   rw,nfsvers=3,hard   0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Doesntcount,

you had all the slow-downs set up. There were some other settings that raised a red flag or two. Therefore, I started with one of my seeds, and put your devices into it. It's smaller, and sure to be faster.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (2.6.27-gentoo-r7).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

I'm sure you'll notice a speed up, and I'm also thinking perhaps better performance in X. That's the hope anyway.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## doesntcount

Hey Pappy, thanks for the suggestions in the kernel config. They seem to have sped things up in X as you predicted. However, ipw2100 is still not working. Here's what dmesg says:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2
> 
> ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
> 
> ipw2100 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
> ...

 

What's interesting is that when I boot from the gentoo livecd, it is able to load ipw2100 without issue. I'm not sure if it will exhibit a problem if I start trying to use the network intensely, but I could try that to see. Do you think there is anything I can glean from the livecd config that would give me clues? Any idea what to look for?

----------

## doesntcount

Rebooted, and tried again. modprobe ipf2100 didn't hang like it usually does and now i'm watching a movie over nfs, and it's working well. This is what dmesg shows:

```
ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2100 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

firmware: requesting ipw2100-1.3.fw

```

This played for about 15mins with no incident, but as soon as I pick up the laptop to put it on my lap, this happens:

```
ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

ipw2100: Fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart.

```

and the network is down again. I'm certain the movement and the failure are not a coincidence. I've encountered this often. Is the IBM's harddisk protection conflicting with the wireless card?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I don't know about that. It's possible, but I thought it took a bit more than moving a computer to get the hard drive protection to kick in. My first thought would be that it's a hardware (possibly solder joint failure). To find out if this is the case, get things working again, and tap the machine with increasing strength to see if and when the shock yields to failure. 

Good luck with this one. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

